
Apple-Picking Robot Prepares to Compete for Farm Jobs - stellar678
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/604303/apple-picking-robot-prepares-to-compete-for-farm-jobs/
======
roryisok
Not the "Apple" / "Robot" / "Jobs" headline I was hoping for

